# Mazzer bean hopper - clean and polish...



## MrShades (Jul 29, 2009)

Although I use the rubber mini-hopper these days and had put my original Mazzer bean hopper from my Super Jolly in a cupboard, I've recently seen some interesting posts (on FB I think) about cleaning hazy car headlamps (with plastic covers) with toothpaste.

Figuring that hard, clear plastic headlamps would probably be made of a similar plastic to the Mazzer hopper I decided to grab the hopper and give it a go - just to see what the result was like.

Whilst I used (much to the wife's annoyance) "Sensodyne Gentle Whitening" (at great expense) I should imagine that any other toothpaste would work equally as well.

Anyway - the Super Jolly hopper as retrieved from storage looked like this:









It's got lots of small, light scratches and probably a bit of bean-oil covering the inside of the hopper. Didn't look great...

However - I initially washed it all using hot soapy water, and then using a piece of kitchen towel and quite a lot of liberally applied toothpaste (which seemed more effective the 'drier' it became and the harder I had to work scrubbing/rubbing it) I spent about 15 minutes or so rubbing as much of the inside of the hopper as I could reach with hands/fingers. I opted to work on one quarter of the hopper first (just to see if it really did make a difference) and after seeing the results decided to continue with the rest of it.

I'm really quite pleased with the results - and anyone that's thinking of ditching a grubby, old, scratched hopper would do well to try this and spend half-an-hour with some toothpaste rather than £40+ on a new hopper.

So - the 'after' picture, taken about 30 mins after the before photo above, and after I'd washed all of the toothpaste remnants out and then used a microfibre cloth to dry and further polish:









Hopefully you'll agree with me that it's made quite a difference, and well worth the few inches of toothpaste, a paper towel or two and half an hour of hard work.

Shades


----------



## GS11 (Feb 20, 2013)

^^^ good outcome. amazing what can be achieved with simple household product and a bit of elbow grease:good:


----------

